# Collared Ross



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Not many birds left here in Nebraska but I managed to get lucky and shoot this one last Friday.....

[siteimg]1254[/siteimg]


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I shot a yellow collared ross in Saskatchewan and just got it back from the taxidermist yesterday. It looks great!!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Ref post a pic of your trophy would you


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

JD, can you give me back my horseshoe now?!?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll try to post a picture. The standing mount is great, but he "fluffed" the feathers out so much that the yellow collar looked like it was choking the bird. So I took the collar off and I'm going to try to attatch it to the piece of driftwood. I did put the metal legband back on the bird.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

[siteimg]1274[/siteimg]


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

[siteimg]1275[/siteimg]

Blue goose, whitefront, snow goose. I thought someone might want to see a different arrangement that I have in my family room. The whitefront is landing with the snow and blue feeding on a windrow of barley.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pic,,,managed to pick out a neck collared snow myself this weekend.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

NM


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

very nice mounts you should be one proud guy..


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the collar J.D. that is awesome :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats!!! J.D!!
I see Pimp found Nodakoutdoors.com!
Welcome!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks goosebuster, you in the thick of them ?? Should be mopping up with the numbers,

Your site kicks behind...... you NoDak guys have nice rig here :beer:


----------

